

Why tablet market growth has slowed in 2014 - anigbrowl
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-tablet-market-growth-slow-2014-5

======
gdilla
Penetration is high, so sales slow. Tablets don't have the replacement rates
that phones do which just get lots more wear, tear, damage and loss. Just
looking at our App logs confirms this: iPad2s (2nd gen from 2011!) are the
most common iOS tablet. Makes sense: iPad2s rise in sales coincided with the
huge rise in tablet market penetration.

